# R.I.P. Cuan, The international pony jumper



## Allison Finch (Oct 21, 2009)

My student, who is originally from Norway, had her favorite pony, Cuan, passed away at age 43. His Irish name was King Kong. Anita was on the Norwegian pony showjumping team and showed around Europe. *R.I.P. Cuan, may you gallop forever in green pastures.

Cuan in Rome











Warm up ring at the finals in Stavanger, Norway





















Anita, I know you are heartbroken that your old partner is gone, but you and your family gave him a long and fruitful life. HUGS to you, my friend!


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

So sorry to hear that Allison. What a stunner of a pony! 43 is pretty darn amazing though.


----------



## Allison Finch (Oct 21, 2009)

He was. 
Too bad America doesn't give much credibility to pony jumpers. They are very serious about them in Europe and even field national showjumping teams for them.


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

That's a shame. We used to go to the Haflinger shows in Berrien, MI to watch for fun. Some of those little ******s could really jump! 

My sister did well with her 13hh quarter pony jumping on a smaller level though his little tank butt could clear the 6 ft round pen when he felt inclined! I took him 4 ft once and decided that was enough, he was like riding a rocket. Talk about launch!


----------



## Spastic_Dove (Oct 4, 2007)

What a handsome and talented looking pony. 

My heart is with his family.


----------



## HorseLovinLady (Jul 18, 2011)

So sorry for the loss of Cuan.


----------



## FSHjumper (Apr 26, 2011)

wow 43!! I know ponies tend to live longer but still! Amazing. Oh and I LOVE LOVE LOVE the pony jumpers  Im a fan of ponies, and luckily am small enough to train them. Ive come across quite a few that could have possbily done the pony jumpers! They have such heart! I do wish it was more popular here too.


----------

